# Giant Pythons Invade Florida



## News Bot (May 19, 2008)

*Published:* 17-May-08 07:30 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* AFP

A thriving population of pythons is expanding in southeastern Florida.

*Read More...*


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (May 20, 2008)

This has been going on for years. Too funny that people buy these pretty little burmese or retic hatchies and give no consideration whatsoever to the monstrous sizes they will grow to! LMAO! I'm just glad these animals can thrive in the area as opposed to dying out there from less than hospitable conditions. 



> Mazzotti said the serpents, despite their awesome size, are not poisonous, but are excellent swimmers and able to cover great distances in little time. Some, trapped and released with radio transmitters, swam 37 miles in a few hours.


 
Even funnier the feral exotic management system they have! LOL!


----------



## Hickson (May 20, 2008)

Incidentally, that photo is not a Burmese Python as captioned. It's a Boa Constrictor.

Journalists.......... 



HIx


----------



## hozy6 (May 20, 2008)

yeah but in apart of that article it says they can store sperm for up to a year y cant our pythons do it or can the ??


----------



## gold&black... (May 21, 2008)

Hix said:


> Incidentally, that photo is not a Burmese Python as captioned. It's a Boa Constrictor.
> 
> Journalists..........
> 
> ...



Lol mate, u sure abt that, if not a burmese, looks at least like a rock python of some sort to me...... The pattern on the back kind of indicates that......


----------



## Hickson (May 21, 2008)

They've changed the image. The snake on the road is a Burm. When I looked at the story yesterday morning the image was a closeup of a Boa Constrictor.



Hix


----------



## redbellybite (May 21, 2008)

see arent you glad we have strict laws in Aussie land imagine what problems if we had that idiotic outlook on animals in our country .hope USA takes a good look at themselves but going on past history they will blame someone else ......


----------



## reconeyez (May 29, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> see arent you glad we have strict laws in Aussie land imagine what problems if we had that idiotic outlook on animals in our country .hope USA takes a good look at themselves but going on past history they will blame someone else ......


 
you live in queesland, im sure you have heard of a little problem called a cane toad.
let hope us aussies dont stuff up again. we cant really bag the u.s.a on this one.


----------

